# Emperors children 30k army for sale



## Slytherinevulkan

Hello everyone I am Looking to sell my emperors children 30k army . It is a very nice sized army that was pro painted by an amazing painter In Oregon named Chris.
I am selling it for 2800 that includes shipping and two army cases 
The army consists of :
Fulcrum
A twenty man tactical squad
Two 5 man assault squads
Two five man Phoenix guard squads 
Two 5 man palatine blade squads
A scout squad
Two 5 man terminator squads with all opt options magnetized
A unit of legion destroyers 
A squad of sternguard
A contemptor dreadnought
A venerable dreadnought
An Achilles alpha pattern land raider
A landraider cruisader 
A sicarian battle tank
A rhino
A landspeeder 
Two drop pods 

I have photos but it is not uploading them

Feel free to message me about photos


----------



## neferhet

shipping to US only?


----------



## Rhyu

I am willing to ship internationally . It would just cost a little bit extra not much


----------



## Rhyu

I am also willing to except a trade for a nicely painted salamanders 30k army with Vulkan and firedrakes and such or a 30k pre heresy iron warriors army with there primarch


----------



## Rhyu

I have lowered the price to 2200 for anyone who is interested in this


----------



## ntaw

So is it Rhyu or Slytherinevulkan making the sale?


----------



## Rhyu

This is his best friend .. I am helping him sell it now because he has been In the hospital because he tried to hurt him self . His depression and anxiety got really bad and wasn't getting any help so he was ready to give up .. I am hoping that I can sell this for him or trade it for him to get him th army he wants and hopefully that can help him a bit


----------

